
Run Chrome Apps on mobile using Apache Cordova - cleverjake
http://blog.chromium.org/2014/01/run-chrome-apps-on-mobile-using-apache.html
======
coreymgilmore
Can we classify this as Chrome and Android merging yet? At least we can use
simple HTML/CSS/JS to develop native apps.

~~~
yogo
You can already do that with Cordova.

This is still too early. "Note also that IndexedDB is not supported prior to
Android 4.4, since it is not supported on the old Android WebView." This makes
this pretty useless (at this time), especially since chrome apps don't support
websql.

